

Ask HN: HN like forum software? - dominik

Anyone know of forum software that works similar to HN, including: up/down voting and threaded discussion?<p>I'd write it myself, but well, I figure why reinvent the wheel?<p>HN itself is closed source, I take it?
======
nostrademons
HN is open-source: <http://arclanguage.org/item?id=3426>

There's also Pligg (open-source PHP) and Slinkset (hosted).

------
noodle
<http://code.reddit.com/>

